# Water Tight Wiring Harness....



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The closest I’ve seen to a waterproof rigging tube and flange is made by TH Marine but you won’t get all that in it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I hate to say it. Flex tape. 
Seriously ive used self sealing electrical tape on those things. A longer boot will help alot also, think car shifter boot. Good luck


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

You could try liquid electrical tape. It’s pretty flexible and tough. I would open the boot up and try to cover all the wires with it and then tighten down with a new zip tie before it dries.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Gervais said:


> You could try liquid electrical tape. It’s pretty flexible and tough. I would open the boot up and try to cover all the wires with it and then tighten down with a new zip tie before it dries.


you can't beat gravity. Is there enough length in the lines to pull and create a drip loop or bend below the opening. Is it possible to raise the hole and fitting? 45 degree plastic pipe fitting angled down?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the same issue. The steering cable boot is filled with silicone. You could try the same on that boot. Other option which I have contemplated doing is glassing in a trough(spelling?) to catch water on the back side of splash well inside the hatch and under the wires and hoses coming through. Then drill a small weep hole or plumb back into the splash well. I haven’t done it because I shop vac all standing water from everywhere when done. Won’t dry in garage if I don’t.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just noticed, yours come from the front. Mine come from right side opposite your filter judging by pics


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bought this to fill the harness boot. 

Cleaned up all the wiring and got rid of some the wire sleeves and moved some away from the boot so when it comes in I’ll spray and fill the boot area up. Hopefully it will take care of most of the problem.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup its a pain it gets in there. It Also happens when loading on the trailer. That little surge of water. Just dry it and leave hatches open. Andrew also check the o-rings on your drain plugs. Sometimes they pinch and dont seal well. Also whats the purpose of that drain plug next to your harness? Mines open all the time


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rookiemistake said:


> Yup its a pain it gets in there. It Also happens when loading on the trailer. That little surge of water. Just dry it and leave hatches open. Andrew also check the o-rings on your drain plugs. Sometimes they pinch and dont seal well. Also whats the purpose of that drain plug next to your harness? Mines open all the time



Plugged that since I first got the boat. It is a bulge pump line for the dry storage/ pump area. When backing down or reverse that would take in water and then fill up the dry storage area. 

When I bought the boat I replaced all three o-rings as well so they are good. 

Trust me when I tell you j have water tested EVERYTHING hahah. That wiring harness is my only culprit now thankfully. I cleaned up the harness yesterday and got ride of some of the mess wire sleeves so that it will be just wires coming into the boot and the foam will adhere better to them and I’ll re- zip tie the boot down tighter as well prior to foaming.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It won’t. I already tried foam. I have an idea. Some 1/2in starboard cut out nicely. Bore holes that fit each hose or cable. Fuel, power, ground and engine harness. All should be round. Then hot wire cut the starboard in half right through middle of holes bored. Saw blade would remove too much material. Then screw in bottom starboard. Align wire and hoses. Place top piece and mount it. Should be a nice tight fit around each. If you have a hydraulic jackplate. They make through deck fittings for those hoses.
Update. Guess you could push two pieces together, then bore holes if hot wire is not an option.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Good idea on the starboard. Would not like to have to go that route ideally, but makes good sense. 

I’ll probably give the foam a shot and just hope it works. 

Went ahead and ran a bead of clear silicone around where the boot meets the splash well too.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Clear silicone...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DONAGHUE said:


> Clear silicone...


Did you do this to yours?? Work?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

I have and yes... I run tiller skiffs so less wires but it worked well for me...put the time in it will work... half ass it and u get what u get... I'm pretty OCD....


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DONAGHUE said:


> I have and yes... I run tiller skiffs so less wires but it worked well for me...put the time in it will work... half ass it and u get what u get... I'm pretty OCD....


Sounds better than the foam so I think I’ll go this route. I’m the same very OCD hah


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not absolutely positive, but you may have just created a new oxymoron.

Pretty sure water tight and wiring harness are words that don't go together.

Like jumbo shrimp, a little pregnant, authentic reproduction...

Between 100% humidity, condensation and submersion, it doesn't exist.
All you can do is run the wiring up as high as possible and try to keep it dry.
Sorry I can't be of actual help...running wiring through the bilge is not the best idea.
Yet it's the most used method I see.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Brett said:


> I'm not absolutely positive, but you may have just created a new oxymoron.
> 
> Pretty sure water tight and wiring harness are words that don't go together.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately where my hardness is located it comes in through the back of the splashwell, which honestly isn’t the biggest issue for water intrusion it’s more so when I spray down the boat/ splasheeel and motor the water runs in through the wiring harness boot as it runs down the wires. The silicone sounds like the best way to seal it all up. I’m going to try it out this week.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Andrew
On my old Osprey I just removed the small piece of drain hose between the rear bulkhead and splash well. Water always seemed to be in that gutter area where the hose sat, and was a pain in the ass to wipe out. With the hose gone it's much easier to just wipe down after washing. I put a small piece of hose with a beveled cut on the piece leading to splash well to assist with draining.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Tape up the backside with painter's tape making a barrier so silicone doesn't sag out ..use a caulk gun working in to out making a plug... good luck


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DONAGHUE said:


> Tape up the backside with painter's tape making a barrier so silicone doesn't sag out ..use a caulk gun working in to out making a plug... good luck


I’m gonna knock it out tonight or tomorrow probably. Thanks for the help.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pudldux said:


> Andrew
> On my old Osprey I just removed the small piece of drain hose between the rear bulkhead and splash well. Water always seemed to be in that gutter area where the hose sat, and was a pain in the ass to wipe out. With the hose gone it's much easier to just wipe down after washing. I put a small piece of hose with a beveled cut on the piece leading to splash well to assist with draining.


Yea it is. I honestly wish it was a glassed in channel for that area so that it would be fully encapsulated.


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Yea it is. I honestly wish it was a glassed in channel for that area so that it would be fully encapsulated.


I feel your pain. I fought the same thing on my Whipray. Here is a link to the route I ended up going.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/whipray-rigging-project.45043/


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

treydyer00 said:


> I feel your pain. I fought the same thing on my Whipray. Here is a link to the route I ended up going.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/whipray-rigging-project.45043/


Thanks. Looks good!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Added a new large zip tie around the boot and spent about 15 mins coating this wiring boot with silicone. All around the perimeter, in-between wires and every nook and cranny hopefully. This should help a lot fingers crossed.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It should help. Maybe just a quick wipe with towel after washing. When it starts leaking again just reapply silicone.


----------

